# Beware of filter intakes.



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

So I noticed my amano shrimp and cherry shrimp seem go to missing. So I thought maybe they just were really good at hiding. I just assumed they were doing okay because I could see some of them. They always seem to like to hang around the filter intakes but they seem strong enough to get away from it so I didn't think I need to cover it. I woke up the other morning to see this on my Fluval 406 intake. http://i.imgur.com/CYSa973.jpg

This little guy got his back broken by the plastic bit on the intake. I figured if this guy got through maybe there were more and I should investigate.

The easiest filter to check without opening would be the other filter I had. The eheim 2217. I shined a light into the bottom and found this little guy. http://i.imgur.com/oTY0Zac.jpg

So I opened up both filters and this is what I found. 1 Cherry in the 2217. 2 amanos and 1 cherry in the fluval 406. There was 3 dead neon tetras in the sponge of the 406, and one that was alive still. I put them all back in the tank. I was wondering where some of my tetras were going. I just assumed since they were pretty small (the size of shrimp) that they died and something else ate it. I'm guessing when they went to sleep they got sucked in.

I've since put sponges over the intakes of the filter.

The moment I put one of the cherries back in, he made a be line right back to the filter intake...They're not very smart


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Add a shrimp guard or even easier just add a sponge to your intake. Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

I added sponges.


----------



## EverydaySoCloudy (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah you could buy some aquarium sponge and wrap it down with fishing wire to prevent the filter from taking the shrimps up


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Just a note, use coarse sponges or be prepared to rinse it out every other day.

I used an AC sponge and cut it to size.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sponge over the intake is a must for shrimp tanks, or you can expect losses


----------

